# [Risolto]Problema aggiornamento kernel  e drivers nvidia

## genwalk

Ciao a tutti

sono nuovo su questo forum.Uso gentoo da un decina di giorni e fino ad ora non ho avuto particolari problemi...

l'unica cosa è  che non riesco ad aggiornare il kernel alla nuova versione,la 2.6.37.  Ho installata la 2.6.36. 

Ho provato a seguire la guida ufficiale sull'aggiornamento del kernel ma quando faccio un:

```
 # emerge -Dup world 
```

per cercare i sorgenti del nuovo kernel,non ho alcuna notifica, come se fosse tutto aggiornato.

Ho problemi anche con l'aggiornamento dei drivers nvidia,fermi alla versione 260.19.21

mentre mi pare che adesso siano alla 260.19.36. Ho sempre l'albero di portage aggiornato.

Non so,ho provato a vedere in rete ma niente,qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie.Last edited by genwalk on Thu Jan 27, 2011 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Benvenuto.

Se cerchi bene, noti che i software che hai, sono marcati stabili; roba come la versione nuova del kernel è ancora in fase di testing, ma se vuoi installarlo non c'è nessun problema.

Ti basta inserire il nome del pacchetto in: package.keywords, quindi:

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Nota:

Il fatto che siano marcati instabili tende a far capire che non è stato effettuato ancora un test per verificare se sia affidabile o meno, quindi diciamo che lo usi a tuo rischio e pericolo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## genwalk

Ho capito. Credevo che il 2.6.37 fosse stato dichiarato stabile.

Quindi anche i nuovi drivers nvidia non sono ancora stable...aspetterò.

Col nuovo kernel potrei fare un tentativo (sono interessato al supporto per btrfs)

Grazie dell'avviso

bye

----------

## Onip

su http://packages.gentoo.org puoi vedere, in tempo reale, la situazione dei pacchetti.

----------

## ago

 *genwalk wrote:*   

> Col nuovo kernel potrei fare un tentativo (sono interessato al supporto per btrfs)

 

Se sei alla ricerca di kernel aggiornati c'è anche git-sources

----------

